# dog boarding



## Nade (Feb 3, 2013)

Can anyone help l have two female Jack Russel dogs need looking after for two days l live near Ourem in a village Fountainhas. I need to visit the Uk within the next few day's and will be happy to pay anyone who can help they do not like cats. 

Thanks Nade


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, just sent you a PM.


----------

